# Preferred haircut ?



## Codythecockapoo (Jan 4, 2018)

What type of haircut works best for you and your cockapoo? I want to keep mine long but want to know your opinions


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I groom Molly myself and keep her coat short. Even in the summer walks can be muddy and this time of year it is like wading through mud every single walk. Short coated is so much more practical and means she is relatively quick to clean up and I don't need to spend hours grooming to keep her coat free of mats.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Lucky looks great if left to grow long, but he gets hot and VERY muddy. 

I now keep him cut the shortest all over they will do, face trimmed to keep so,e shape and a bit longer on top of his head. Even in winter (uk) he seems more comfortable with it short and it reduces the paw washing a lot.


----------

